# Any online Printable Stickers



## qazefth (Jan 23, 2009)

Any online Printable Stickers that already been shaped with the exect size of the real 3x3? I looked at the Rubiks.com version but its not yet been shaped. Maybe you have any suggestion of a link maybe? I cant go to you tube because some problem of this computer.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you crazy? Printing paper for stickers?

You're better off with colored tape.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 23, 2009)

i want to use the A4 stickers.


----------



## lelandbug (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm, shouldn't you be able to measure your own stickers, or if you have a cube without stickers for some reason, measure the cubies, then simply use a program like Printshop or Photoshop to make you stickers? Come to that, you could probably even use Word.


----------



## riffz (Jan 23, 2009)

Or he could order some from cubesmith for a dollar 

But I guess that's not really answering the question.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 24, 2009)

Am i right? the size of the squares is 1.55 cm. I used the photoshop to make the squares. Are the squares on the screen of my pc is the same size when the thing is print out?


----------



## qazefth (Jan 24, 2009)

forgot to ask this one... Will the colour be good if I print it on an A4 sticker paper?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try it and see. I'd love to see pictures of how this turns out once you get them on the cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 24, 2009)

Test by printing square shapes out and see if they fit your cube..it shouldn't take long to get the size you want..


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'd definitely do that on normal paper first like amostay said. To my understanding pixels do not translate exactly to inches/cm because of different printer resolutions.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 25, 2009)

ok ill try on a normal paper first.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 26, 2009)

The colour is not bad, I think the colour may be dirty fast because I might be using it everywhere at anytime. So any suggestion to prevent that?

I wacthed some videos saying we can cover it with cellophone tape, will it help?

I also want to know wether the sticker can actually stick on my cube for a looooooooooong time, so what can I do to make sure it stick. OR if the the sticker worn of, I should print anither one?


----------



## Tetris Cube (Jan 26, 2009)

Cellophone tape? lol, I think you mean cellophane.

Cellophane tape will definitely keep the stickers from getting dirty, but I'm not sure of its hold on the stickers compared to the hold of the stickers on the cube. It's possible that over time it will separate from the sticker, leaving dirt to get stuck on the edges of the stickers and the cellophane layer peeling toward the center of the sticker. 

As to how long it will stay on your cube, that depends on the quality of the sticker paper and how well you placed them on the cube. It doesn't hurt to try it out yourself. If you're satisfied with how long they last, print more. If not, try some Cubesmith stickers if you can.


----------



## panyan (Jan 26, 2009)

qazefth said:


> I wacthed some videos saying we can cover it with cellophone tape, will it help?



use sticky backed-plastic from whsmith which students use to cover their books, that will work well and it is quite cheap


----------



## qazefth (Jan 27, 2009)

> Cellophone tape? lol, I think you mean cellophane.



Thanks lol.

Actually, I was to excited to put on the stickers, I didnt bother to put any cover on it. So, I just put the stickers on the cube. At first, I tried to cut the stickers with round curve on each corners but than, I didnt look good.

I WASTED 2 STICKER!!!!!!

Then I just cut it square and it look perfect accept the two green stickers with wrong shape.

Well I still dont know how can I post the pictures of my cube here, so you all cant see my new stickers.


----------

